# MotoGP / AMA 2009 - Laguna Seca Monterey California



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 10, 2009)

Some photos I took from various corners around the track..... Please let me know which if any you prefer and why, or, which if any you do not appreciate and why. These photos are from the past weekend at Laguna Seca, Monterey California during the 2009 MotoGP / AMA weekend. This is my first photo shoot since I had back surgery 6 months ago and, well, getting around the track turned out to be much more difficult than I ever remember it being. I usually have a backpack with everything but my 300 f2.8 inside.... I thought that the THINK TANK belt system would work out much better as the weight would be below my injury.... It turned out to be a good thing and worked out well. I only had my 300 over my shoulder... Still didn't get around as much as I would have liked. Lucky for me my buddy and fellow photographer Chucke hauled me around in his ATV thing a good part of the weekend. Anyways, here are a few photos, I will add to these at a later time - enjoy.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Awsome shots.. #2 is awsome with the heat waves behind the rider.  I would loved to have gone.  So I'm guessing Dani Pedrosa won?


----------



## JTG40cal (Jul 11, 2009)

NICE! I am literally sitting here with the latest issue of Road Racer X and dont see any reason why these photos couldnt be in the mag!  Numbers 3 and 6 really give you a good sense of how insane the corkscrew is at Laguna.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes Dani 1st, Valentino 2nd, Jorge 3r, Casey 4th, Nicky 5th...

Please feel free to contact Roadracer X and encourage them to have a look at my work....  Thank you!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 14, 2009)

Great shots #4 is the stand out for me:thumbup:


----------



## polymoog (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool I remember your pics from this event last year, was one of the first threads I read 

I really like 5 & 7, great captures.


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll be attending Mid-Ohio today and all of this weekend and I don't think I will be duplicating any of your shots! Those all look fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## mikemicki (Jul 17, 2009)

Awesome shots.  Wish I could've been there.  Great job.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## boomer (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 17, 2009)

immense pictures, i just love the colors and clarity...


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are a few more I have picked out from the same weekend......

1]





2]





3]





4]





5]





6]





7]





8]





9]





10]





11]





12]





13]





14]


----------



## samal (Jul 22, 2009)

Are these photos yours as well by any chance???

Photo Album 2009 MotoGP - Laguna Seca - Motorcycle USA

if yes, I have few of them as my wall paper.

Will you be shooting at Indy MotoGP?


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 22, 2009)

no the link you put there do not go to any of my photos

credentials have not been assigned for Indy yet.  For Laguna, they didn;t let us know until a week and a half prior to the event.................


----------



## samal (Jul 22, 2009)

I will be at Indy GP and if you schedule will allow and you will be there, may be we can meet and I will have a chance to touch you to get some of your greatness?


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 22, 2009)

no touching allowed sorry 

Glad you like my work though


----------



## boogschd (Jul 22, 2009)

heat distortion ftw

awesome set


----------



## vh5150 (Jul 25, 2009)

wow!!! those are awesome!


----------



## mschoelen (Jul 26, 2009)

#7 of the first set really shows you how close these guys get to the ground.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is another set from the event. A few different angles etc...


----------

